
Ask HN: How to deal with neck pain because of work? - researcher_
I spend 4 hours a day behind my desk, coding away. Increasingly I’m feeling discomfort after about 45mim or so. Any ways you guys have dealt with this.
======
laurentl
A bit OT but regular swimming has done wonders for my back pains. It developed
my abs / lumbar belt as well as back and shoulder muscles. The swimming
movements (crawl / backstroke) also tend to stretch and generally unkink
muscles and vertebrae. When I stretch after swimming, I literally feel my
spine popping back into place (I.e., swimming relaxes the relevant muscles
enough that I can undo the damages of a sedentary job and carrying a toddler
in my arms every day). I don’t know if this would help directly with neck
pains but it would definitely improve posture, so probably an indirect
positive effect.

------
starptech
Check at first the quality of your chair and the height.
[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-standard-office-chair-
heig...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-standard-office-chair-height) if
you have still the issue contact a doctor.

------
cjbenedikt
Handstands!

